# Greater Manchester now famous "up norf meet" Sunday 29th june



## stangalang

Ok guys, after toeing and froing the date for the meet will be the 29th, thats about a month before waxstock so sits nicely. 
You 
The plan is simple, a relaxed get together, with a few nice cars and plenty of detailing chat. There is ampul parking on site, and even if it rains it can all be held under cover. If it doesn't rain then i suggest a blast out to a pub somewhere in the hills for a coffee/responsible beer with some photo opportunities etc. 

Initially if we all meet up, and catch up, or introduce ourselves and just have a brew for a bit. You can speak with the traders etc. 
2 vehicles will be inside, a car getting various coatings and a van that can be abused. These will already be cleaned and taped up, as I don't really want any wet work being done on the day. I won't decontaminate the van though so you can use the clay cloth on it. Also if you have been contemplating a 3401 or rupes, this is the time to play (please note, this is not for tuition, if you are looking to learn then you can book in for training on the day)
Jay from obsession wax will be there and we will stop to watch a live blend performed, and for a quick q&a session, plus products such as angel wax will be on sale on the day also. 
If we have time and the weather, a run in the hills is a must

The day will be a relaxed one as always so please leave your dramas at home, i want nothing but fun and friends, any hating will be asked to leave

We can kick off around 10am, please feel free to come and go as you please


----------



## M3simon

Sounds good mate.


----------



## Matty77

Sounds good to me too. Where's the meet taking place?


----------



## stangalang

Matty77 said:


> Sounds good to me too. Where's the meet taking place?


In saddleworth, the address will be announced closer to the time


----------



## Imran

Sounds good hopefully the weather will play ball


----------



## R14CKE

Sounds great but I'm working that weekend gutted mayb next time


----------



## stangalang

Imran said:


> Sounds good hopefully the weather will play ball


Even if not, loads of under cover parking, maybe 50 cars, plenty room in the unit for people to stand as there is in the parking area. Rain will be a bummer, but won't stop play as long as positive people turn up


----------



## Lloydie

Think I'll try and get across this year. Would be good to say hello and have a chat.


----------



## camerashy

Great, really looking forward to my first meet with everyone
Thanks for arranging this, Matt
Dave


----------



## Maniac

Sounds good... I'm looking forward to it, esp with the wheel guy being there too as I've a few nicks that need looking at.... I've also a smart repair on the rear bumper that's not looking too good 3 years later so some input on that would be appreciated also.


----------



## stangalang

Maniac said:


> Sounds good... I'm looking forward to it, esp with the wheel guy being there too as I've a few nicks that need looking at.... I've also a smart repair on the rear bumper that's not looking too good 3 years later so some input on that would be appreciated also.


Of course, I'm sure there will be a few people can easily advise on the smart repair


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Date is fine with me. Looking forward to this mini Waxstock now


----------



## JBirchy

Count me in Matt, I've blocked it out in the diary and put my foot down with the Wife... I'm not missing this one! :lol:


----------



## davo3587

Hi Matt, count me in also please.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Matt, will Jackie be bringing any Nipponshine products for us to buy at lovely discounted prices?


----------



## torkertony

Count me in please Matt (plus mozzer1664 - TBC when I've spoken to him)

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Matt, will Jackie be bringing any Nipponshine products for us to buy at lovely discounted prices?


We are working on figuring something out pal. I will put no weight on him to offer discounts, but I'm hopefully it will be worth everyone's time :thumb:


----------



## Mark70

Good date unless work pulls a fast one. Party of 3 

Cheers Matt


----------



## stangalang

Original post updated


----------



## steve from wath

dependant on work ill pop along

might be able to bring some lances if anybody wants one


----------



## Rabidracoon28

steve from wath said:


> dependant on work ill pop along
> 
> might be able to bring some lances if anybody wants one


I would buy one of these 10m hoses for definite if you attend please Steve?










I can pay beforehand hand if need be.


----------



## Dingabell

Well up for this Matt see you there 

Colin


----------



## steve from wath

I'll bring some hoses and lances etc 
At least save on postage


----------



## Goodfella36

Ill make this be good to see some old faces also have nice lotus Elise supercharged with me if wife lets me. ill be interested in hose for nilfski steve


----------



## Rabidracoon28

steve from wath said:


> I'll bring some hoses and lances etc
> 
> At least save on postage


Brilliant, thanks pal


----------



## mankugu

I will pop along and check out some of the detailing products in action plus see if i can pick up some hints and tips:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

ill bring a selection of hoses,,and lances

mainly nilfisk and karcher

if anybody wants anything in particular

let me know

ill try and accomodate


----------



## Davemm

Goodfella36 said:


> Ill make this be good to see some old faces also have nice lotus Elise supercharged with me if wife lets me. ill be interested in hose for nilfski steve


can i drive it ? always go in mine if need be.


----------



## stangalang

Davemm said:


> can i drive it ? always go in mine if need be.


Text me just before you guys turn up, i really need to take a video of you two strapping guys squeezed into a car made for one slight female


----------



## Blackroc

I'll be coming along - really looking foreword to it 

Nice one Matt


----------



## Rabidracoon28

steve from wath said:


> ill bring a selection of hoses,,and lances
> mainly nilfisk and karcher
> if anybody wants anything in particular let me know
> 
> ill try and accomodate


Is my Nilfisk quick fit trigger 10m hose on your list Steve?


----------



## Davemm

Strapping ? try beer belly middle aged balding man and a cripple :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Davemm said:


> Strapping ? try beer belly middle aged balding man and a cripple :lol:


Lol😂😂


----------



## stangalang

Blackroc said:


> I'll be coming along - really looking foreword to it
> 
> Nice one Matt


Top one bud. I noticed you had confirmed on fb, looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## moono16v

Look forward to it Matt!


----------



## neilb62

I'm in, can't wait... :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

*A quick note for attendees*

It was just brought to my attention that a few people who signed up on Facebook might have been looking to turn up touting for business or to advertise/sell products. If this is you, please have the courtesy to contact me ahead of time, like the other traders arriving. Anyone caught selling products or pushing detailing work will be made to leave. This is a fun and friends day that is costing me money to host, please respect that and make it a happy day for all

Many thanks


----------



## stangalang

*Secondly*

If you guys have swaps, perhaps make a separate post in here with a list of what you are bringing, so that its easier on the day to complete.

Stick "swaps" in the title maybe


----------



## stangalang

stangalang said:


> It was just brought to my attention that a few people who signed up on Facebook might have been looking to turn up touting for business or to advertise/sell products. If this is you, please have the courtesy to contact me ahead of time, like the other traders arriving. Anyone caught selling products or pushing detailing work will be made to leave. This is a fun and friends day that is costing me money to host, please respect that and make it a happy day for all
> 
> Many thanks


To clarify, this is not a dw issue, i have no issue with the hoses and lances etc, or people bringing new products to play with, it was an fb thing and those people pulled out within 60 seconds


----------



## ROMEYR32

Sounds great, count me in. Lets hope for some sunshine


----------



## stangalang

*Update*

Ok guys so I've managed to get rupes uk to attend to give people a chance to use and abuse their machines. They will be around for the majority of the day. This gives you a really good opportunity to compare and contrast various machines, as often asked about.


----------



## orbital

Well people I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say this and matt might kick my backside for saying it  but the new stangalang towers is very impressive! Had a sneak preview today and all I can say is the up north meet has a top meeting place to look forward to! :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

orbital said:


> Well people I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say this and matt might kick my backside for saying it  but the new stangalang towers is very impressive! Had a sneak preview today and all I can say is the up north meet has a top meeting place to look forward to! :thumb:


after seeing a few pics all i can do is echo the above :thumb:


----------



## smegal

This sounds like a good meet.


----------



## shaunwistow

Apologies if its already been posted but I can't find it. What's the address for the meet?


----------



## Davemm

shaunwistow said:


> Apologies if its already been posted but I can't find it. What's the address for the meet?


It hasnt been given yet, will be let known nearer the time :thumb:


----------



## BRYHER

I hope I can make it too please.
Michael


----------



## shaunwistow

I'm in & bringing a mate. Some interest from Civinfo forum also.


----------



## stangalang

To update a little I've got a load of cheap bottles and spray heads i will be selling on the day, some chemical resistant bottles and a few 5 litre tubs for the bulk users so they can split product up. All new and clean. Plus some cheap wash and wax i will be selling dirt cheap in bulk

Don't forget guys, if bringing swaps its worth stating what before hand to make it easier on the day :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Sorry Matt, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## stangalang

LittleMissTracy said:


> Sorry Matt, I won't be able to make it.


Nooooo, why not? Who will bring the baked goods?


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Sorry, I'll be in South Wales that weekend.


----------



## stangalang

LittleMissTracy said:


> Sorry, I'll be in South Wales that weekend.


Gutted. Must do another before winter then :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Matt - when are you releasing your new address please
Dave


----------



## stangalang

camerashy said:


> Matt - when are you releasing your new address please
> Dave


I will be messaging people, i don't put such details on line. Anyone expressing interest on here will get one just in case :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Ta muchly, don't want to miss this event and at the same time get your advice on my car
Dave


----------



## dubstyle

This sounds like a good meet before WaxStock


----------



## RyanJon

I'll try and get along to this (as long as access to the location is speedbump free) so you can asses my car and decide what can and cant be sorted!

Ryan


----------



## craig b

I would like to come along.


----------



## stangalang

RyanJon said:


> I'll try and get along to this (as long as access to the location is speedbump free) so you can asses my car and decide what can and cant be sorted!
> 
> Ryan


Nice one ryan, and yeah, there are lower cars than yours coming so its relatively smooth mate


----------



## stangalang

*update*

Jackie from nipponshine has confirmed, as has wheel detail, so we are looking at a really fun day now with lots to offer. To guarantee having ads products there I've paid to fly some goodies over, this may not make money but thats not the point for a day such as this

Lastly, i will send pm's around a week or so before the event containing location etc, so make yourself known should you be fancying popping along


----------



## Rabidracoon28

This thread justs keeps getting better and better. So looking forward to this mini Waxstock. #Mattstock


----------



## GleemSpray

I am in. 

Will bring me likkle Golf along too...


----------



## The_Weasel

What time is this expected to run to? Interested in coming over but it would be in the afternoon, don't want to come and find everyone gone lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

steve from wath said:


> dependant on work ill pop along
> 
> might be able to bring some lances if anybody wants one


Are you still intending to pop along Steve❔


----------



## rookie7

I'll be there just booked the day off work:thumb:


----------



## smicher1

I'm going to try my very best again Matt!


----------



## stangalang

The_Weasel said:


> What time is this expected to run to? Interested in coming over but it would be in the afternoon, don't want to come and find everyone gone lol


10 till whenever, if the weather is good i sony expect everyone to be shooting off early. Im hoping that early afternoon we maybe go for a cruise so you should be sweet buddy :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Rabidracoon28 said:


> This thread justs keeps getting better and better. So looking forward to this mini Waxstock. #Mattstock


LOL i think i might just use that hash tag on the day for instagram, hope you don't mind


----------



## Maniac

Yep, will be there. Look forward to it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

stangalang said:


> LOL i think i might just use that hash tag on the day for instagram, hope you don't mind


Go for it Matt. The least I can do after all the organising you are doing for us all👍 
#🇲🇦🇹🇹🇸🇹🇴🇨🇰


----------



## dirt666

Sounds like a good plan am up for it see you all on 29th of June. Am not being rude but can you buy products too. Thanks


----------



## stangalang

dirt666 said:


> Sounds like a good plan am up for it see you all on 29th of June. Am not being rude but can you buy products too. Thanks


Yes absolutely, i have flown some key artdeshine products over as i am STILL waiting on my shipment to arrive, and jackie and james will be selling products on the day too. I will be showing some of the other bits that I'm retailing, and more to come, and wheel detail will be there for quotes etc


----------



## RyanJon

stangalang said:


> Nice one ryan, and yeah, there are lower cars than yours coming so its relatively smooth mate


Hope it is smooth, been a few years since you've seen my car and its a fair bit lower than it was....anything more than a cats eye is a challenge these days! :wall:


----------



## graham1970

Been away from the forum for the last few months.saw this thread this morning,superb...can I come along Matt?


----------



## stangalang

graham1970 said:


> Been away from the forum for the last few months.saw this thread this morning,superb...can I come along Matt?


be a pleasure buddy :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

RyanJon said:


> Hope it is smooth, been a few years since you've seen my car and its a fair bit lower than it was....anything more than a cats eye is a challenge these days! :wall:


What car is this that you have RyanJon?


----------



## forge197

Going to try and make this we have another non-car event mrs wants to attend so will pop by for an hour or so and see what's what


----------



## graham1970

graham1970 said:


> Been away from the forum for the last few months.saw this thread this morning,superb...can I come along Matt?





stangalang said:


> be a pleasure buddy :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow

Looking forward to this...apart from having to travel to the dark side :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

shaunwistow said:


> Looking forward to this...apart from having to travel to the dark side :lol:


You will be lucky to get over the border with that fighting talk my dear chap 👍


----------



## stangalang

pm's sent, apologies on saying "this" week, its been one of those weeks. Date is still 29th, no change


----------



## smegal

Please can you PM me.


----------



## stangalang

smegal said:


> Please can you PM me.


i did 

Will do it again now pal


----------



## smegal

Received. Thanks.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Received, with thanks Matt


----------



## camerashy

Received thanks and read your updated post re date
Cheers
Dave


----------



## GleemSpray

Received.

Thanks Matt, I will be there on the 29th.


----------



## smicher1

Thanks Matt, looking forward to it


----------



## dubstyle

Received, Thanks.


----------



## BRYHER

Received.

Thanks Matt, I will be there on the 29th.

Michael


----------



## HEADPHONES

Looks like I can make this meet.
Any chance of a pm of the details please?


----------



## Imran

Hey Matt have you sent a PM to me ?


----------



## The_Weasel

Can I have details please, will try and get over :car:


----------



## torkertony

Thanks for the PM Matt. Me and 'Mozzer 1664' will be there for sure. (we'll bring biccies and cakes too!).


----------



## NipponShine

Thanks Matt for holding this event! look out for discount on the entire range! And of course i am going to buy as well haha!


----------



## stangalang

torkertony said:


> Thanks for the PM Matt. Me and 'Mozzer 1664' will be there for sure. (we'll bring biccies and cakes too!).


The cafe is opening up too for brekie times, they use local product and make it all fresh so its very nice indeed. Couple that with your cakes and we have ourselves a party lol


----------



## HEADPHONES

PM received re location.
Many thanks


----------



## Imran

Thanks for the pm matt :thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel

Received pm thanks, know exactly where you are :thumb:


----------



## Maniac

PM Received. Looking forward to it. Brekkie and all...


----------



## Frankenstein

*Meet 29th*

Hi Matt,
appreciate it if you can pm me details for 29th,

regards

Iain


----------



## Big Buffer

You know ill be there bro. Will call you for unit directions.


----------



## BRYHER

Hey Frankenstein, will you be in the Infiniti or the little red devil?
Michael


----------



## Mozzer1664

Cheers for putting the day on Matt. I've just got up to speed with the details and will jump in with torker tony:thumb: Really looking forward to it !


----------



## chrisc

Send me details matt please


----------



## steve from wath

chrisc said:


> Send me details matt please


ave got em matey

send us a text or ill call you tomoz from work


----------



## Muscleflex

Can you send me details pls?
Thanks


----------



## Karl woods

Could you send me details pls .


----------



## james_death

Another For details please Matt.


----------



## james_death

If anyone is interested in traditional shaving and want to feel and see some of the DE razors out there and actually feel a straight razor in the hand then if folks are interested i can bring a few along.


----------



## Buck

Hi Matt

If I can sort a couple of things for Sunday I should be able to come over - could you Pm me details please?


----------



## GleemSpray

Currently trying to guess whether I will be able to get a clean and dry car across Manchester successfully tomorrow morning.... 

Or should I just accept that the weather is going to be random all this weekend? 😠


----------



## neilb62

I'm sadly going to have to pass on this now, wifey has moved our grandsons birthday party from today to tomorrow because of the weather...


----------



## Goodfella36

Looking forward to this if anyone has any left over ceramic coatings could they bring them with them by any chance got a few myself just for a little trial cheers


----------



## james_death

GleemSpray said:


> Currently trying to guess whether I will be able to get a clean and dry car across Manchester successfully tomorrow morning....
> 
> Or should I just accept that the weather is going to be random all this weekend? 😠


Dont worry about it clean the car if you wish but dont worry about state when it arrives.


----------



## Big Buffer

stangalang said:


> Text me just before you guys turn up, i really need to take a video of you two strapping guys squeezed into a car made for one slight female


Imagine me getting in it with lee then lol


----------



## Goodfella36

Big Buffer said:


> Imagine me getting in it with lee then lol


Your safe I am afraid my lotus is in the garage now half machine polished so be down in the mazda

Have to say I am enjoying the supercharger handling and AP big break kit but really got to sort the rattles out has far to many got it for the wife who loves it hopefully come over in the next meet with it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

GleemSpray said:


> Currently trying to guess whether I will be able to get a clean and dry car across Manchester successfully tomorrow morning....
> 
> Or should I just accept that the weather is going to be random all this weekend? 😠


Fancy a pitstop at mine to clean off the M60 grime Mike😉

Seriously though, if anyone sees a red DS3 going slowly on the M62 towards Shaw then it's only me ensuring car doesn't get too dirty 👍


----------



## Davemm

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Fancy a pitstop at mine to clean off the M60 grime Mike😉
> 
> Seriously though, if anyone sees a red DS3 going slowly on the M62 towards Shaw then it's only me ensuring car doesn't get too dirty 👍


Just get it dirty. Mine will be filthy by the time I've done the 100 mile trip up there.


----------



## GleemSpray

Sorted! 

All spotless again : down to God now.


----------



## JayOW

Looking forward to this, Thanks for sorting it out matt! A cruise in the hills sounds great, car needs good run out! or slide out depending on the weather lol!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Obsession Wax said:


> Looking forward to this, Thanks for sorting it out matt! A cruise in the hills sounds great, car needs good run out! or slide out depending on the weather lol!


+1 Cheers Matt. Looking forward to it.

#Mattstock


----------



## Big Buffer

My car is filthy. Ill be calling up via the tip so you van imagine


----------



## Big Buffer

Obsession Wax said:


> Looking forward to this, Thanks for sorting it out matt! A cruise in the hills sounds great, car needs good run out! or slide out depending on the weather lol!


Shotgun


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Big Buffer said:


> My car is filthy. Ill be calling up via the tip so you van imagine


There might be some big puddles you can drive through👍


----------



## Big Buffer

Not today lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Thanks for today Matt, pleasure to meet you and see your new digs. Wish you every success in the future mate but if you do another meet in the future, please don't invite that little tinker Jackie from Nipponshine again as I'm now £60 lighter.

Andy









































































Thanks also to Jay from Obsession Wax for my free sample blended in front of our eyes today.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Fantastic day today.....thanks Matt and co for organising. 
Great unit.
Great undercover parking. 
Grant turnout of nicely detailed cars.
EVEN A CAFE NEXT DOOR!
What more could you ask for.

Only downside is loads of people mistook me for the oriental bloke from Nippon detailing. 
I should have taken advantage and sold bogus discount vouchers round the corner:lol:


----------



## Mark70

Great day Matt. Well organised enjoyed the full English then learning how to use the products. Thanks to the other contributors Jackie and Jay. Even managed to get one of the free samples of show wax

I took some video and hope to posts something up later this week

Thans once again Matt


----------



## GleemSpray

Great day today, many thanks for organising and hosting it Matt. 

Got a lot of insights and met some good people. 

Mike.


----------



## camerashy

Just like to say a big THANK YOU to Matt and co hosts for a great day, learned so mUch within a short period of time.
Good to meet other Forum members who are a great bunch of guys.
Personal thanks to Lee and Dave for their invaluable help and advice on prepping my car and to the other contributors who made the day so successful.
Dave


----------



## BRYHER

A great day thanks Matt and a great set of guys with lots of detailing knowledge.
Michael


----------



## shaunwistow

Cheers Matt & thanks to all who made me feel welcome.


----------



## shaunwistow

HEADPHONES said:


> Fantastic day today.....thanks Matt and co for organising.
> Great unit.
> Great undercover parking.
> Grant turnout of nicely detailed cars.
> EVEN A CAFE NEXT DOOR!
> What more could you ask for.
> 
> Only downside is loads of people mistook me for the oriental bloke from Nippon detailing.
> I should have taken advantage and sold bogus discount vouchers round the corner:lol:












Lovely car, enjoy.


----------



## JBirchy

Brilliant day today, massive thanks to Matt for organising!


----------



## torkertony

A HUGE thanks to Matt and everybody involved in today's event. A superb meeting and great to meet other DW forum members. Jay from Obsession Waxes did a great 'wax making' live demo which was excellent. Made even better as 10 pots of today's wax were given away to lucky attendees. I believe the new wax will be called 'Phantom'.... keep an eye out on Obsession's section for more info. :thumb: 

Also great to meet Jackie from Soft99. I've used Fusso Coat when I arrived back home and am super impressed.

:thumb:


----------



## torkertony

JBirchy said:


> Brilliant day today, massive thanks to Matt for organising!


I didn't know you were there today John, sorry for missing you. Would have loved a quick intro and a chat as I always enjoy reading your detailing write ups.


----------



## Big Buffer

Good day had by all.
Was great again like last year.
Big thanks to everyone who made it. It was good to meet people again


----------



## Buck

Agree with all the comments - good to meet up with other DWers. 

Thanks to Matt and all involved in making today a good meet. Looking forward to the next :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Great turn out and a darn good day...:thumb:


----------



## neilb62

I am SO gutted I missed this... Please let there be another?


----------



## Mozzer1664

Big thanks to Matt for arranging it and allowing his unit to used. And a big thanks to jay from Obsession waxes for his demo and giving me a free sample of his show wax. I'll get some on the motor this week and post some pics :thumb:


----------



## bigbadjay

Missed this, just read this thread


----------



## HITCH2310

Matt cracking meet mate. The unit looks great. Was good to meet some members and see some stunning cars, oh and 2 lovely Boxers. 

Thanks to Jackie at Nippon Shine, finally got myself some soft99.


----------



## RyanJon

I had to miss this due to work commitments


----------



## Rabidracoon28

I bought the Authentic Premium today, not because I needed any more wax at all but purely for the gold and black packaging. I will admit now that I think I may need help...😕


----------



## stangalang

RyanJon said:


> I had to miss this due to work commitments


Next time dude, or drop me a text and we can sort out a quick shufty at the motor


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Not one negative comment from attendees today Matt. First time I have met you today and what a great guy. Good luck with all future projects and will see you at your next shindig 😉
Thanks again for your time.


----------



## suspal

What a wonderful day nuff respects goes to Matt,jay/Big Buffer,Jackie and not forgetting Lee.
Lovely day out and for me about time to put faces to names once again thanks to everyone who attended for making it an awesome meet.


----------



## Davemm

More pics in the thread linked below

Mattstock


----------



## james_death

*Bent over machining gets the bowels moving and some times you just have to release the pressure....*


----------



## Kap01

Excellent day, thank you Matt.


----------



## JBirchy

torkertony said:


> I didn't know you were there today John, sorry for missing you. Would have loved a quick intro and a chat as I always enjoy reading your detailing write ups.


Ah yes, would have been great to have a chat. I think the only problems with meets like this is that unless people have met before, it's hard to know who's who!

Maybe we should make our own name badges next time as it's then easy to go over and have a chat!


----------



## Blackroc

Really gutted I couldn't come over in the end - the wife was being all selfish and trying to go into labour...

Matt goes to lots of trouble and effort with everything he does - and all the feedback indicates that this was no different. Onto the next one!


----------



## james_death

So Blackroc, you will have an apprentice then.... Congrats dude...:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc

james_death said:


> So Blackroc, you will have an apprentice then.... Congrats dude...:thumb:


Ha ha! Indeed! No idea if it's a boy or girl yet though - we are on the labour ward now....


----------



## suspal

Blackroc said:


> Ha ha! Indeed! No idea if it's a boy or girl yet though - we are on the labour ward now....


Good luck and whatever comes may it be healthy.:thumb:

P.s doesn't take too long in coming.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Blackroc said:


> Ha ha! Indeed! No idea if it's a boy or girl yet though - we are on the labour ward now....


Fingers crossed at this nervous, yet exciting time. Good luck to the 3 of you 👍


----------



## graham1970

First time I've ever attended one of these.big thanks to everyone who took the time to answer my questions and share their experiance,
Fantastic day,really enjoyable..and friendly as ****:thumb:

Can't wait to get on ya course matt


----------



## torkertony

JBirchy said:


> Ah yes, would have been great to have a chat. I think the only problems with meets like this is that unless people have met before, it's hard to know who's who!
> 
> Maybe we should make our own name badges next time as it's then easy to go over and have a chat!


For a split second I thought about making a name badge! But then thought better of it as I knew you lot would take the Micky!! You'd have remembered me though


----------



## Big Buffer

Cant miss me. I was the fat dude in the obsession t shirt


----------



## steve from wath

graham1970 said:


> First time I've ever attended one of these.big thanks to everyone who took the time to answer my questions and share their experiance,
> Fantastic day,really enjoyable..and friendly as ****:thumb:
> 
> Can't wait to get on ya course matt


machines are not the scary fire breathing monsters are they

glad you enjoyed it,thats what days like this are for

youll be fine with matt,go and have a great day


----------



## graham1970

Good to meet you Steve,your not that scary either....


----------



## smegal

I'm really disappointed that I couldn't make it


----------



## bigup

smegal said:


> I'm really disappointed that I couldn't make it


Like wise. I was at the great Manchester cycle charity event doing 26 miles!

Next time hopefully


----------



## JBirchy

graham1970 said:


> Good to meet you Steve,your not that scary either....


Oh he is, he was out for an Indian the night before... You must have timed it right! :lol::lol:


----------



## teamvoster

Great day matt, see you at the next one!


----------



## graham1970

JBirchy said:


> Oh he is, he was out for an Indian the night before... You must have timed it right! :lol::lol:


I wondered what that smell was....:devil:


----------



## Mark70

Brief video of the day - really enjoyed it. Look forward to the next one Matt.


----------



## bencossie25

any news of next get together


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Mattstock 2, bring it on👍


----------



## stangalang

I have been waiting on a new line i was hoping to introduce, but in true fashion, I'm being let down a bit again. So perhaps we will organise one regardless. Ive got some cool new local companies i can introduce to ya'll and we can play with some new goodies :thumb:


----------

